# [SOLVED] IPW2200 Config looks good.. start up goes

## eltech

very weird connection issue with no real messages in the logs .. 

i have configured /etc/conf.d/wireless and /etc/conf.d/net

the net file contains

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.2.102 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )
```

I use static ips on my network

the wireless config file is the standard, but i only have the following uncommented and configured

```

essid_eth1="myessid"

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

channel_eth1="6"

key_internal="s:00-12-34-56-78 enc open"

preferred_aps=( "myessid" )
```

now when i try to start the connection .. here is what i get ..

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to "myessid" at 00:00:00:00:00:00

 *     in ad-hoc mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.2.102                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.2.1 ...                                                            [ !! ]

 
```

So now i thought i did it all right, but obviously not...   :Rolling Eyes: 

iwconfig shows the following..

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"myessid"  Nickname:"myessid"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Cell: 02:0E:35:3C:65:11

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:1234-5678-322D-3765-2D33-652D-34   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:98  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1170   Missed beacon:0
```

lsmod shows...

```

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3972  -

ipw2200               176776  -

firmware_class          7264  -

ieee80211              45316  -

ieee80211_crypt         4616
```

ANy help is greatly appreciated..Last edited by eltech on Tue Oct 04, 2005 12:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eltech

ok, so i tried connecting VIA dhcp .. 

```
dhcpcd[5749]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

So it seems to have something to do with the dvice getting an ip .. this is odd .. 

i set dhcp on my other workstation and was able to pull an ip with no problem.. im also connected via static ip on the laptop now but through ethernet. so this leaves me cluesless  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eltech

and here is ifconfig..

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:3A:7D:EA

          inet addr:192.168.2.102  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:569 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:27949 (27.2 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 Memory:d0200000-d0200fff

```

----------

## eltech

Bump..

----------

## lghman

Have you tried it without using the encryption key?  Also, are you sure that have your router (if you are using a router) set up for Ad-Hoc mode and its not in managed mode?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Starting eth1
> 
> ...

 

That right there shows that you arent connected to anything because of the blank MAC address.  I would think it either has to do with one of the two things I said above.  But if not, at least we can start to narrow it down.   :Smile: 

--sonik

----------

## eltech

 *sonikntails wrote:*   

> Have you tried it without using the encryption key?  Also, are you sure that have your router (if you are using a router) set up for Ad-Hoc mode and its not in managed mode?
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 Im sorry.. i posted one of the wrong outputs .. that was like that previously .. now i connect to the proper mac address (AP) .. and still the same thing ..

im connecting to an AP connected to my router..  i can connect using dhcp, no problem .. i will try without a key when i get home ..

----------

## kwiqsilver

I'm not sure if this will help but...

I just set up ipw2200 on my new notebook this morning, and had the same failure on setting the gateway. I had forgotten to take down eth0 first.

If that doesn't help:

Has it worked before on that machine? If so, what have you changed since then?

What does "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart" show now?

What output about the module, card, or start-up do you have in /var/log?

If you can connect properly across wifi with dhcp, are you sure that static IP isn't in use?

----------

## eltech

ok, right now im posting from the laptop using a wireless connection and not using WEP; so WEP is the culprit..

i will disregard all your questions..

thank you very much for the idea to shutdown eth0, i did that and then was able to connect

so now i will remove them from rc-update ..

so since we know what the problem is, does my WEP key settings look correct?

----------

## lghman

What happens if you try and set the WEP key manually?  Once again bringing down the interface and everything.   :Smile: 

--sonik

----------

## eltech

ok .. im connected!!!!!!!!!   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Here is what i had to do...

```

portabletux eltech # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

portabletux eltech # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to "internal" at 00:05:29:83:A4:56

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.2.102                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.2.1 ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

```

Here is what the config looks like..

```

essid_eth1="internal"

mode_eth1="auto"

channel_eth1="6"

key_internal="1234567890 open"

preferred_aps=( "INTERNAL" )

```

my conf.d/net looks like below

```
config_eth1=( "192.168.2.102 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

```

and now it all works.. 

setting the key to key_internal="s: 1234567890 open" would not work

kwiqsilver, thank you so very much .. it wasnt until i saw all of the additional info when bringing up eth1 did i realize, that i was close with your suggestion .. then a change to a few things made the difference..

Thanks all

THIS IS SOLVED!

----------

